# Nameless fishy :(



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

As of right now, this beautiful fish is nameless. He is my betta's tank-mate. Oddly enough, when I first got him, he didn't have any of the metallic on him. He hid and was super skiddish. Now he swims around all the time, back and forth, and his coloring really popped! Anyways, he doesn't have a name and for some reason I can't think of a name for him. I don't want him to be nameless forever!!!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

what about (Drama) he reminds me of a drag queen


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

eatmice2010 said:


> what about (Drama) he reminds me of a drag queen


LOL how funny!!!! I'm starting to think skitters, since he's ALWAYS swimming around and skittering about. Maybe I could combine them? Hmmm....


----------



## LyLy (Jan 28, 2013)

How about Skit?

You can have the "Skitters" portion still there but have it play into the name Drama because in theater and drama classes, one has to perform skits!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Or tisky.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

What kinda fish is he, anyway?


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

could you name him/her Spectra?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

He's a type of Cichlid


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

steve :3

rofl:lol:


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Saphira101 said:


> What kinda fish is he, anyway?


Oh snap i just remembered what it was, He is actually a she. She is a female aulonocara cichlid, my brother has a cichlid tank at his house and as soon as i was looking through my pics of his tank it hit me.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Are you sure? It looks more like a type of ram to me.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

No rams have a black line on there fase.
Rams
Male








Female








aulonocara cichlid
Male








Female (had to use a different species of female, couldnt find a good pick, so i found another color version of the same species.)


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Is it a Texas or Jack Dempsey cichlid, or is it something else?


----------



## kandaila (Jan 20, 2013)

How long have you had him? From the pic he looks like a young German blue ram. They can have very similar attitudes to bettas and be kind of aggressive. For cichlid they're fairly calm but males will often fight and can even kill each other. I'm not sure how they would do with a betta and fin nipping (the pet store near me often keeps them with large angelfish) but I would keep an eye on him and be prepared to remove one or the other if necessary. Otherwise they are wonderful fish and will even display or "ram" at their reflection.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

What part of that FEMALE cichlid looks like a ram?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

That is not the fish at full colour. The bar going through its eye, the blue under its eye, the general shape of it and the spotting on its fins make me think ram. In fact as soon as I saw that fish I thought ram. 

Plus how many people go to the store and buy one random cichlid? 

I can't see any resemblance between it and the fish you posted at all.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Look at the pick of him and then look at ram. Rams as babies And juveniles have there distinctive trates like NO solid stripes, The spot on a ram would be visible and he would have light coloration. His fish has stripes, Blue near his face and blue spots on his fins, NO visible spot and No tint of of other colors coming in


----------



## kandaila (Jan 20, 2013)

I've seen these guys in a local pet store and did a bunch of research when I was trying to figure out if I wanted to keep a pair or go back to bettas. He/she could maybe be a bolivian ram. Very simular just less colorful, larger, and maybe more agressive not sure about that tho). But GBR rams that are young have those stripes. That fish is young, few months, not at adult color, and possibly has some stress stripes. Its recommended to put GBRs in only fully cycled tanks as they can be very sensative.


----------



## kandaila (Jan 20, 2013)

I tried to upload from my phone but look at the ram fry marked 2.5 months. http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/cichlid/germanblueram.php.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ya sorry for getting aggressive i did some looking at some babies , he is deferentially a ram, sorry hope yall can for give me.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

here is this the one you wanted to post?


----------



## kandaila (Jan 20, 2013)

Yup that's the one. He doesn't have the same stripes but they can get stress stripes. The body tyoe, fin color, and the head are the same as fish originally posted. Very fun fish to keep though and they stay pretty small, a couple inches, I'm just not sure how they do with a betta. If it turns out to be female it might not be so bad. They are usually less aggressive, but can get territorial. Particularly if she lays eggs (doesn't need the male to lay just fertilize). Females will develope a distinct red belly, spot near head is less solid black to but belly is easier way to tell IMO. How big is the tank I'd recommend at minimum 10 to 20 for a ram/betta community. Just so everyone has their own space.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

It's a 20G tank. They get tons of room. My betta gets a jealousy streak if I don't sit by the tank and give him super quality time. Not sure what the deal is. He doesn't do it on nights that I don't have classes. Otherwise, they get along awesome. By the way, he is a RAM. Lol. He isn't supposed to get any larger than a couple of inches.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I apperently missed a ton on this thread. I couldn't find it for some reason. :/


----------



## kandaila (Jan 20, 2013)

They don't get too big 2-3inches and can be beautiful when they're full grown. But since he is a cichlid I would keep an eye on them. Bettas are slow and these guys can be quick when they want to be, though they prefer to be lazy too . At the pet store I go to they like to keep a couple pairs in a 60 or more gallon tank and still have fights. I don't think they bother anything else much and there are a handful of angels in that tank too, but I would just watch them. Rams will do something simular to flaring they'll seem to charge and headbut each other but stop a half inch short and then "ram" again. Its cute but a territorial display and may freak a betta out a bit.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Yea. They get along well. My betta has watched him and he'l back away if he thinks the RAM will do his weird ramming thing. Occasionally I'll see my betta tease-ram him....not sure what to think about it. the RAM doesn't seem to care. He just goes back to staring at his own reflection. :roll:


----------

